# TYCO "Overnight Freight" set



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I picked this up today at an antique mall in Ohio. Interesting pictures on the box, and inside for that matter. Paperwork dated 1990


































The front shows the shark engine with 2 different trains, the side flaps show an F unit, and the engine in the set is an FA 2!.
The engine still has the shipping strap on it, TYCO never cataloged an FA.

















The Santa Fe FA in the other shot is a Model Power that I picked up Monday at Train Central in Indianapolis. Its Identical to the one in the TYCO set.The 2 Chassis are the same










I've included a picture of 2 Conrail FA 2's. They are old Charmerz made in the mid 70's that I've had for years, Identical to the Santa Fe and The Rock Island, but with slightly different motors.









All of the contents of the tyco set are marked "Yugoslavia". The boxcar is not a tyco, it has short ladders and is a reefer. The hopper looks identical to a Bachmann. Quite an assortment.:dunno:


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

Rock Island as well. Cool!

Chassis construction looks AHM/ Rivarossi but with different motors.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

You are correct, the S.F. and the R.I. chassis match the ones in the old Charmerz Conrail engines. The CR's have the same motors as the old AHM 3 pole FM's and BL 2's, I'm going to use the 2 new ones to repower the Conrails. They run double headed all the time, My son just calls them the blue trains. they are his favorites.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

This set seems to be popping up in several locations. The best info is here http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/trainsets/id21.html. They talk to your discussion. 

I suspected that the engine was from Mehano. A lot of there products were Rivarossi clones. The two pictures on the box date from TYCO sets from the early 1980's. At this point, TYCO was struggling to stay alive. 
Mehano made engines for Model power and several others during this time period.
Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes sir, it is absolutely Mehano. What I find most interesting is the " could be anything in here" lineup of locomotives illustrated on the box. A U.S. company, pictures of their Tiawan produced product on the box, and actual contents produced in Yugoslavia. WOW! Test ran the FA this evening, Runs nice.(thanks for the link)


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I found this TYCO/ Mehano F unit the other day, It matches the one on the train set box exactly. I was curious as to what drive it would have. I really expected it to be the same as the FA, but instead it is similar to the old AHM GP 18.




















Interesting bit of trivia I guess. 
I finished putting the two FA drives into my sons "Blue Trains" (the old Charmerz FA's) and they run very ,very nicely. He's thrilled! They are MUCH quieter now.


----------

